# Shu Uemura Summer 2005



## kensbarbie1017 (Mar 9, 2005)

I'm so excited for the pallete and lippies! I'm also wanting to try this mascara. Looks like i'll be splurging soon! LOL
Yay! Now I have something to look forward too.


http://www.shuuemura-usa.com/content/SneakPeek.aspx


----------



## midnightlouise (Mar 9, 2005)

I'm still plotting how I'm going to get the cash for the spring stuff, let alone summer lol! Thanks for posting, I can at least look, right?


----------



## kensbarbie1017 (Mar 9, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *midnightlouise* 
_I'm still plotting how I'm going to get the cash for the spring stuff, let alone summer lol! Thanks for posting, I can at least look, right? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
If its any consolation, spring stuff was a bummer. I liked the lolishine rouges and of coursei bought the sweet glosses, but if your planning on getting any of the shadows/blushes, forget it. They quality of these is MUCH lower than normally.


----------



## mspixieears (Mar 21, 2005)

That's a bit of a bummer, I thought some of the IR e/s were so pretty.

So you reckon the quality has fallen, how so? I don't have (easy) access to SU so any info is gold for me. I'm actually waiting on a CP for some SU e/s from the Future Mode collection. Taking so long...!


----------



## kensbarbie1017 (Mar 21, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mspixieears* 
_That's a bit of a bummer, I thought some of the IR e/s were so pretty.

So you reckon the quality has fallen, how so? I don't have (easy) access to SU so any info is gold for me. I'm actually waiting on a CP for some SU e/s from the Future Mode collection. Taking so long...!_

 
I don't think the quality has fallen, just this perticular collection!


----------



## midnightlouise (Mar 21, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *kensbarbie1017* 
_ Quote:

   Originally Posted by *midnightlouise* 
I'm still plotting how I'm going to get the cash for the spring stuff, let alone summer lol! Thanks for posting, I can at least look, right? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 
If its any consolation, spring stuff was a bummer. I liked the lolishine rouges and of coursei bought the sweet glosses, but if your planning on getting any of the shadows/blushes, forget it. They quality of these is MUCH lower than normally._

 
Oh, well that's good for my wallet I guess lol!  The colors are so pretty, though!  But I suppose there are probably things that are close enough in the regular line...more research is indicated 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Thanks for the information!


----------

